# Full spectrum needed?



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi there! I just moved Basil down to the basement so that he would be warmer, and I have a light and timer set up for him. Do hedgehogs need a full-spectrum light? I have him under a flourescent compact bulb.


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Some owners opt to use a full spectrum light, but its not required.


----------



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

Ok! Thankyou!


----------

